# Safe-Guard Equine Dewormer (paste) - dosage for dogs?



## peekin

I can't figure out how much Safe-Guard Equine Dewormer paste to give to my dogs. 

Apparently dogs need a much higher dosage than horses, and I'm not at all sure that the dosage charts for the canine dewormer match with the equine dewormer.

Anyone know?


----------



## AngieM2

If you posted this question in the Pets Forum on down the site index, you may get an answer more quickly.

Angie


----------



## peekin

Never mind, I think I figured it out.

In case anyone else runs into this conversion problem, the equine paste is a bit more than 1/2 as strong as the canine paste, meaning it's 1/2 as strong. If the canine paste requires 1 gram per 50 pounds of weight, then the equine paste will require twice that. or 2 grams per 50 pounds.

Edited to add: Um, I figured that wrong because I followed the dosage charts for large cats. ?????.

Ignore this advice. I've found the right dosage chart, but I wouldn't trust my math, if I were you.


----------



## peekin

AngieM2 said:


> If you posted this question in the Pets Forum on down the site index, you may get an answer more quickly.
> 
> Angie


I combed the pet forum and couldn't find the answer, although I did discover that, next time I do this, I should get the fenbendazole for goats, as the dosage is equivalent!


----------



## Jackie

Please be careful giving horse dewormer to a dog. Ivermectin paste WILL kill your dog. A friend of mine spent over $1000 saving her dog after he licked up some a horse spit out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Jackie said:


> Please be careful giving horse dewormer to a dog. *Ivermectin paste WILL kill your dog*. A friend of mine spent over $1000 saving her dog after he licked up some a horse spit out.



Ivomec is safe for MOST dogs. It's given at *1/10th *ML/10 lbs

Collie breeds cannot tolerate it though


The proper dosage for *10% Safeguard *is 1 ML/5lbs
It's most useful for tapeworms, while Ivomec will treat most roundworms and heartworms, as well as mange mites


----------



## GoldenMom

Jackie said:


> Please be careful giving horse dewormer to a dog. Ivermectin paste WILL kill your dog. A friend of mine spent over $1000 saving her dog after he licked up some a horse spit out.


Pretty sure your friend's dog must be some sort of a herding breed-they can be more sensitive than "normal" dogs. We have lots of threads regarding ivermectin and it's usage in dogs down in the Pet Forum.


----------



## peekin

This isn't Ivomec or Ivermectin. One of my dogs is a mixed breed (Labrador - Golden + ???), and I've never given him anything with Ivermectin, just to be safe.

Safe-Guard is fenbendazole, same ingredients as Panacur. I've always used canine Panacur before, but I have a week off work and decided to spend it seeing if I could figure out how to do it with the equine paste. Which it's obviously going to take me the entire week to figure it out, given my math skills.

Oh, and Ml won't do me any good - I need grams because I have the paste. Unless I can figure out the conversion for Ml to grams.

Edited again to add: Okay, I figured out the conversion of ounces (.88 oz in this container) to milliliters. There are approximately 26 MLs in this container, and there are 25 grams, so the equivalence is about the same.

I really hate math ....


----------



## CountryWannabe

As I understand it - the active ingredient in the paste is not mixed as consistently throughout the product as it would be in the liquid. This does not matter if you are dosing a horse, because you are giving a large volume, so you would get a better approximation of dosage. In giving a small amount, though, to a dog - you are much more liable to get a variable dose. While I understand that fenbendazole isn't as toxic as some wormers, if you are unfortunate enough to give a chunk with a LOT of active ingredient balled up in it, there could be consequences.

I use the 10% cattle product (liquid) at the rate of 1cc per 5#

Mary


----------



## DamnearaFarm

GoldenMom said:


> Pretty sure your friend's dog must be some sort of a herding breed-they can be more sensitive than "normal" dogs. We have lots of threads regarding ivermectin and it's usage in dogs down in the Pet Forum.


Agreed. A friend spent a lot of time and money getting her aussie through an accidential ingestion.


----------



## Jackie

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Agreed. A friend spent a lot of time and money getting her aussie through an accidential ingestion.


Ya it was an Aussie. I didn't know there was a difference in breeds. Scary stuff. I think I will stick to dewormer meant for dogs.


----------



## arabian knight

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ivomec is safe for MOST dogs. It's given at *1/10th *ML/10 lbs
> 
> Collie breeds cannot tolerate it though
> 
> 
> The proper dosage for *10% Safeguard *is 1 ML/5lbs
> It's most useful for tapeworms, while Ivomec will treat most roundworms and heartworms, as well as mange mites


 Yes that is what I give just use a siring and squirt it in I get just plain Cattle Ivermectin not horse Ivermectin, and so does my friend that has all sorts of dogs uses the same 1/10th per 10 pounds since mine is 200 pounds plus i use 2 ML 1 ML per 100 pounds. of the liquid cattle Ivermectin.
Because that is about what all that Heartgarde stuff IS for dogs is Ivermectin~!


----------



## Fae

This is not a recomendation for anything but just a statement. I work for my daughter in her feed store and we sell all of the horse wormers and dog wormers. I would say probably 45% of our customers use horse wormer for their dogs. People will ask me about it but I can't tell them it is ok to use it because of legalities. However, there is usually another customer more than happy to tell them all about it. A lot of our older customers use Ivermectin horse wormer but are emphatic about not using to much because they say it will kill the dog if you do.


----------



## firegirl969

My dad always gave his a dime's worth for small dogs and a nickle's worth for large dogs and never had a problem. This being said, a dime's worth is about the size of a dime and a nickle's worth is about the size of a nickle.


----------



## farmgal

ivemectrin doesnt even kill tapeworms. why bother with that one? by the time you buy the good horse wormer that does kill tapeworm, you can just buy the dog pancur packets and skip the risks.


----------



## Jim S.

I use ivermectin cattle pour-on monthly, spotted between the shulders, on a beagle, a chow-shepard, a fullbloood Great Pyrenees, and a doberman-shepard. The main attraction of ivermectin is that it kills heartworms. I also like that it loosens ticks and helps with fleas. We never have a flea problem. The majority of vets agree: No flea hosts, no tapeworms. Now I can get that same protection out of Heartguard at a much higher price, or I can just spot it on out of the cattle dewormer bottle.

We do not have a tapeworm problem, but if we ever did, it can easily be cured by many of the inexpensive OTC wormers found at Wally World or any pet store.


----------



## Faithful

I use the safe guard for goats to worm my anatolians


----------



## Annabelle682

Jackie said:


> Please be careful giving horse dewormer to a dog. Ivermectin paste WILL kill your dog. A friend of mine spent over $1000 saving her dog after he licked up some a horse spit out.


Untrue. Ivermectin is perfectly safe more most dogs in the right dosage. It is only unsafe for dogs that carry a certain (testable) genetic mutation that is sometimes found in collie breeds.


----------



## Annabelle682

DamnearaFarm said:


> Agreed. A friend spent a lot of time and money getting her aussie through an accidential ingestion.


I know this is a YEARS old post but it's actually a genetic mutation found in herding breeds that can be tested for!


----------



## Annabelle682

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ivomec is safe for MOST dogs. It's given at *1/10th *ML/10 lbs
> 
> Collie breeds cannot tolerate it though
> 
> 
> The proper dosage for *10% Safeguard *is 1 ML/5lbs
> It's most useful for tapeworms, while Ivomec will treat most roundworms and heartworms, as well as mange mites


Not true. Only herding breeds with a specific genetic mutation (that can be tested for) are ivermectin sensitive


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Specifics:








Ivermectin Toxicity in Dogs - Trumann Animal Clinic


Pet Talk




www.trumannanimalclinic.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Annabelle682 said:


> Only *herding breeds with a specific genetic mutation* (that can be tested for) are ivermectin sensitive


Those *are* the collie breeds.








Ivermectin sensitivity in collies is associated with a... : Pharmacogenetics and Genomics


part of the blood–brain barrier. P-gp functions as a drug-transport pump at the blood–brain barrier, transporting a variety of drugs from the brain back into the blood. Since ivermectin is a substrate for P-gp, we hypothesized that ivermectin-sensitive collies had altered mdr 1 expression...




journals.lww.com




.

*



Ivermectin sensitivity in collies is associated with a deletion mutation of the mdr1 gene

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Wolf mom

If you have any doubts, you can get your dog tested through Washington State University. 
They test for the MDR1 gene. It's found mostly in herding dogs It's $60.00, and done by mail with a cheek swab.

I had this done as my pound dog has seizures. He is allergic to heartworm, flea and tick medication, shampoo, etc. When I only use natural oils, shampoos etc. he has no seizures.

google: Washington State University genetic testing for dogs.


----------



## Forcast

Veterinary schools university have lots of papers posted on a great number of problems and solutions. Charts of dosing different animals .


----------



## Annabelle682

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those *are* the collie breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin sensitivity in collies is associated with a... : Pharmacogenetics and Genomics
> 
> 
> part of the blood–brain barrier. P-gp functions as a drug-transport pump at the blood–brain barrier, transporting a variety of drugs from the brain back into the blood. Since ivermectin is a substrate for P-gp, we hypothesized that ivermectin-sensitive collies had altered mdr 1 expression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.lww.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly. I'm a border collie breeder. I test ALL my breeding dogs for a whole panel of inheritable genetic diseases. Wisdom panel tests a bunch of them for $129


----------



## NeuroPsyche

Jackie said:


> Please be careful giving horse dewormer to a dog. Ivermectin paste WILL kill your dog. A friend of mine spent over $1000 saving her dog after he licked up some a horse spit out.


No it will not, if you use common sense and some science on the dosage rate! 
Of course it will kill anything if given more than a system can tolerate.


----------



## NeuroPsyche

Annabelle682 said:


> Not true. Only herding breeds with a specific genetic mutation (that can be tested for) are ivermectin sensitive


I'm happy to hear some common sense! Thank you for posting a scientific answer.


----------



## Drizler

Just be very careful with the dosages. We had some in bag for that my daughter got for her 650 lb semi pet pig as it had never been wormed. 
I read the bag and while it was well defined for other animals the pig directions read a bit questionable. Anyways I gave the pig the correct amount and next day it couldn’t stand up. The day after it was worse and I had to shoot her. Dippity pig looked like the best answer. Likely she was so full of worms that she got a sudden bowel blockage. Oh well……. Just watch those dosages and read the directions carefully.


----------

